# The Road Less Traveled



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2022)

Why does this saying ring a Tolkien bell in my head? Is this from Tolkien?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 14, 2022)

Not that I know of, but the line's been used for book titles, songs, and many other things, including advertising, probably stemming from the famous Robert Frost poem.









The Road Not Taken by Robert Frost | Poetry Foundation


Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,




www.poetryfoundation.org


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Apr 14, 2022)

I had to memorize this poem last year... I did not particularly enjoy it.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 14, 2022)

I Googled and it means freedom from conformity

I guess it means to not be a prisoner of anyone else's opinion 🤷‍♀️


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2022)

Guess I am off here. Ty all for taking a look. For some reason, I thought it was in a LOTR poem.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 14, 2022)

For anyone wanting to delve further:









The Most Misread Poem in America


Everyone knows Robert Frost’s “The Road Not Taken”—and almost everyone gets it wrong. From The Road Not Taken: Finding America in the Poem Everyone Loves and Almost Everyone Gets Wrong, a new book by David Orr. A young man hiking through a forest is abruptly confronted with a fork in the path...




www.theparisreview.org


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 15, 2022)

1stvermont said:


> Why does this saying ring a Tolkien bell in my head? Is this from Tolkien?





1stvermont said:


> Guess I am off here. Ty all for taking a look. For some reason, I thought it was in a LOTR poem.


Shame on you, Green Mountain Boy! Robert Frost was named Vermont's poet laureate ...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Apr 16, 2022)

I like the poem. However, in my opinion it's more important where the road leads than whether it is less traveled or not. There's a parable about a man who chose between the road to the mountains leading to the light and the road leading underground into darkness. The road to the mountains was far more difficult to travel but it was the only right way. I have also come across a wise aphorism. You don't have to swim with the stream. You don't have to swim against the stream. You should swim where you need to.


----------

